# ISIS claims responsibility for Egyptian Coptic Church Bombings



## Kraut783 (Apr 9, 2017)

Rest in Peace to the victims

Palm Sunday attacks: 44 dead, more than 100 injured in church bombings carried out by ISIS in Egypt


----------



## Gunz (Apr 10, 2017)

Very sad but no surprise. We need to keep incinerating these ISIS fucks.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 10, 2017)

T


----------



## Grunt (Apr 10, 2017)

Rest In Peace, to the victims!

As to ISIS...whether or not they were responsible...those clowns will claim anything that has death or destruction to any humans that aren't aligned with their idiocy. They simply need to be annihilated!


----------

